# New to Snow Removal Plow Question



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

im going to be plowing for the first time this upcoming winter. I have a 1993 F 250 7.3 diesel non turbo 5 speed and im wondering what size plow would be best for my truck. i have a dozen driveways no lots yet. any help would be great


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

It really depends on the types of driveways you have and your average annual snowfall, and average snowfall per storm. 

For all residential driveways a straightblade will work fine, but a v-plow would be the best.
I asked how much snow you normally get because if you do not get too much snow per year then the extra money for a V-plow would not be worth it. For 12 driveways a straightblade will suit you perfectly, depending on the size of them.

I do not know what the front of your truck is rated for, and you should probably find out the front gvwr. I would personally get a 9 ft straight or a 8 ft V-plow, due to the weight. V-plows are generally lighter, unless you choose to go through boss and for some reason the newv-plows are lighter than their straightblades. From what i have seen, fisher straight blades are a lot lighter than the boss straightblades.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry i did not notice that you had listed your location. Down there in southestern mass you probably do not get too much snow. So you should really consider the straightblade unless you pick up a lot more driveways and need to be more efficent, or if you have diffucult driveways. I wouldnt get anything but a 9 ft blade if you go straight, IMO due to having an 8 and a 9.


----------



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

We actually do get a lot of snow it just depends cuz of the new england weather. This past winter was a fluke and we got hardly anything but the winter before that was crazy. The front gvwr is 8600. Im gonna def be getting a 9 foot thanks. My truck had a plow on it before I bought it. I def want a fisher from all the good things I've herd about them


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Jguck25;1041591 said:


> From what i have seen, fisher straight blades are a lot lighter than the boss straightblades.


You need to read some spec sheets.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Plow height honestly does not matter! You will never be able to push 3' of snow and if you get dry snow all the time then youcan get a deflector, but if you get wet snow then you'll be having hard enough time,


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

basher;1041623 said:


> You need to read some spec sheets.


I actualy have read multiple fact sheets including the ones from both boss and fisher. I have a boss 8 ft straight blade with a trip edge that weighs 788lbs. Check boss for yourself. And i have a fisher NINE foot plow with a trip edge that weighs 740. 788 for an 8 foot is much more than 740 for a nine foot straight blade. 
If you had read my post you would see that i said boss V-plows are lighter than fisher V-plows, but comparable boss straight blades are consistently heavier than comparable fisher straight blades.

My father even has a fisher 8 ft SS X-blade that is lighter than my regular boss 8 ft straight blade.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

ajslands;1041626 said:


> Plow height honestly does not matter! You will never be able to push 3' of snow and if you get dry snow all the time then youcan get a deflector, but if you get wet snow then you'll be having hard enough time,


Im not too sure if you were referring to my comment about how much snow they typically get per storm, because i hadnt even thought about the height, but when i was saying that he had to choose between a V-blade and a straight blade, i was just saying that if they do not normally get that much snow per storm and not that many storms per year, the added efficency of a v-plow would not be as beneficial since not as much snow needs to be moved. i wasnt thinking about height at all, it hadnt even crossed my mind lol 
i guess my main train of thought was that with only small amounts of snow all year it will take him much longer to pay off the v-blade than a straight blade. And if he saves himself, say 30 mins over the 12 driveways, then it will take a long time to pay the diffence off and it cuts down on the overal benefit of having that plow. just my opinon. If i plowed half as much as i actually do then i would be fine with just a straight blade, but since i plow a lot more, a v-plow is really beneficial and the price gap can be over come a lot faster payup


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

A & B Lawn Care;1041599 said:


> We actually do get a lot of snow it just depends cuz of the new england weather. This past winter was a fluke and we got hardly anything but the winter before that was crazy. *The front gvwr is 8600*. Im gonna def be getting a 9 foot thanks. My truck had a plow on it before I bought it. I def want a fisher from all the good things I've herd about them


I think you saw the overall gvw, not just the front.. but either way i think that people would say it will be alright. I have a powerstroke also and i was wondering the same thing about putting a plow on it when i first started, and everyone on here was extremely helpful and many people have done it without problems:waving:


----------



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

once I got my truck I knew I wanted to put a plow on it too expand my bussiness. Thank u guys now I'm in the right direction.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Jguck25;1041642 said:


> If you had read my post you would see that i said boss V-plows are lighter than fisher V-plows, but *comparable* boss straight blades are consistently heavier than comparable fisher straight blades.
> 
> My father even has a fisher 8 ft SS X-blade that is lighter than my regular boss 8 ft straight blade.


Better read those spec sheets again. If you want to split hairs the X Blade Moldboard is probably lighter then the Boss Moldboard. But if you look at complete units in plowing condition the Fisher is heavier particularly if you add a replaceable wear edge . The 8 foot Fisher HD is lighter then the X blade and without skids or wearedge it is heavier than the compatible Boss.

8 ft X blade Fisher 790lbs with out skid feet or replaceable wearedge*
8 ft HD blade Fisher 717lbs with out replaceable wearedge*
8 ft super duty Boss 698 lbs with skid feet and wearedge*

*weights according to manufacturers specifications


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*What to plow with*

Uuuumm, I think these boys all plow with newer super duty trucks. If your '93 doesn't have solid front axle, I'd go easy on the weight, I see guys around here with front wheels cambered down about 30% from the wear and tear. You'd be amazed at what you can do with a 7 1/2 or 8 with wings. I'd make sure the clutch is good before the end of October. I have a C60 4x4 (11" plow) The short work is tedious riding the clutch near the garage doors and such. I don't know, I guess thats just me talkin'.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A & B Lawn Care;1041599 said:


> We actually do get a lot of snow it just depends cuz of the new england weather. This past winter was a fluke and we got hardly anything but the winter before that was crazy. *The front gvwr is 8600.* Im gonna def be getting a 9 foot thanks. My truck had a plow on it before I bought it. I def want a fisher from all the good things I've herd about them


You need to learn how to read that sticker, captain......


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

your 93 F250 has the dana 50 IFS (independent front suspension), also know as TTB (twin traction beam). front axle. these axles do not have the best reputation. if you swap it with a solid dana 60 front axle from a 86-97 F350 you can carry any plow you want. the 7.3 is already putting a good deal of weight on that front axle, and adding a plow will put a lot more. that said, i've plowed with the same front axle and never had any serious problems, but i know a lot of guys that have. 

the smallest plow you should get would be an 8 foot straight blade. i find this to be perfect for residential. but if you're in parking lots, i'd go with a 8.5 - maybe a 9.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

8' to 9' plow would be fine on your truck IMO.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Get a 10' v with wings!!!! That'll helP with commercials! :laughing:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I would not put over a 7.6 on a ttb. There junk to begin with. Ive seen alot of the crack without a plow! Lol good luck with a 9 footer on there hope it is a polly 9ft or something.Find a real front end like a dana 60 for the truck and hang whatever fits ur needs.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

basher;1041725 said:


> Better read those spec sheets again. If you want to split hairs the X Blade Moldboard is probably lighter then the Boss Moldboard. But if you look at complete units in plowing condition the Fisher is heavier particularly if you add a replaceable wear edge . The 8 foot Fisher HD is lighter then the X blade and without skids or wearedge it is heavier than the compatible Boss.
> 
> 8 ft X blade Fisher 790lbs with out skid feet or replaceable wearedge*
> 8 ft HD blade Fisher 717lbs with out replaceable wearedge*
> ...


That may be true for the regular boss plows, but if you get the boss plow with a trip edge, to make it comparable to the fisher, the eight foot is 788 lbs. and the fisher HD with a trip edge is 717. i understand now that the weight for fisher does not include a cutting edge( which i admit, i did not know  ), but it is still considerably lighter. We cannot compare the regular 8 ft boss plow to a fisher because fiher does not make an HD plow without the trip edge.
so 8 ft boss superduty with tripedge- 788
and 8 ft fisher HD with tripedge- 717

so basically i guess they are pretty close if you add in the cutting edge, with the fisher still being slightly lighter


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Just make sure to put plenty of weight in the bed of the truck too.
I would go with a 9' blade


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

If you are just doing driveways an 8 foot will be fine. I hate doing the driveways with the 9 foot plow. Most driveways are a pain in the ass with the nine footer.If you sell some commercial work you can always get some wings.Good luck with your new plow.


----------



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

I just picked up an 8ft fisher mm today new motor,cutting edge and lines. It just needs welding and paint.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

needed forum for PiSSING contest give me a break


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this year's class starting extra early?


----------

